# Where to buy juice buckets



## bryano (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions where I can get fresh juice buckets? Either locally in the northwest, (Vancouver, Wa/ Portland, Or.) or online
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kinda missed the season, you still might find some frozen on net


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2010)

Yo might find some here and there but chances are even though they are kept in very cold conditions they eventually start fermenting and once it starts to warm up it will ferment like a SOB and shipping this can be a mess.


----------



## surlees (Jan 4, 2010)

Wade,
What about frozen must or juice this time of year? It's certainly cold enough that I wouldn't think they'd start fermenting in route.

Fred


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats another story but dont see that option often in my area. Not to many places have that kind of availables space to have a freezer full of wine and all the kits amongst everything else.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 4, 2010)

You can try this place. They will ship hot packed juice. http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe she wants cold packaged!


----------



## bryano (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll see if I can track down someone local that is similar to Walkers.


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2010)

If you can wait till April / May the Chilean juices will be available. Then the problem will be WHERE you can get them in your area.


----------



## ugh (Jan 5, 2010)

Wade ....The guy in Newtown carries the frozen stuff..At least he did that last time I was there...http://www.maltose.com/Construction/Home.html

I would also try here as they say they are available year round
http://www.papagnivineyard.com/


----------



## bryano (Jan 5, 2010)

ugh
I would also try here as they say they are available year round
[url said:


> http://www.papagnivineyard.com/[/url]



thanks, I'll give these guys a call


----------



## budsweezy (Jan 2, 2011)

*Fresh juice (spring or fall) in NC?*

I've been making wine for 3 years now. I live in NC and have been buying fresh CA juice in PA... 10 hr drive. There must be some place in NC that sells fresh juice in the fall at least if not S. Amer. juice in the spring... but I can't find it. Keystone Homebrew Supply in Montgomeryville, PA has a great selection; I've bought Zinfandel, merlot, chianti, and brunello and have had great results... but 10 hrs. each way is hard to take. Any help?


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

It may not be closer like in NC but Gino Pinto in Hammonton NJ. He sells the juice to Keystone and wineries He will ship as well. They also get Italian (sept/oct) and chilean (april) juice
www.ginopinto.com


----------



## surlees (Jan 2, 2011)

budsweezy,

I live in Granite Falls, NC--not too far from you. I regularly order frozen juice and frozen grapes from Midwest Wine Supplies, Minneapolis, MN for home delivery by UPS http://www.midwestsupplies.com/winemaking-ingredients/wine-recipe-kits/frozen-musts.html. 

I also know a fellow in Durham who coordinates a group buy on fresh grapes in season from CA---he has contacts for SA grapes also. He does this at cost or "for the fun of it" with no profit motive and it saves on markup and freight costs. He has a wide choice of grapes and vineyards to choose from.

I'll PM you with his email address and other particulars if you're interested. I wasn't able to participate this year, but I know someone in Hickory who did---you may know him.

A drive to Durham is certainly better than a 10 hour drive to PA.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## DavidB (Jan 2, 2011)

surlees said:


> budsweezy,
> 
> I live in Granite Falls, NC--not too far from you. I regularly order frozen juice and frozen grapes from Midwest Wine Supplies, Minneapolis, MN for home delivery by UPS http://www.midwestsupplies.com/winemaking-ingredients/wine-recipe-kits/frozen-musts.html.
> 
> ...



Fred,
Can you share this email address / information with me as well. Thanks!


----------



## spinelli01 (Jan 3, 2011)

surlees said:


> budsweezy,
> 
> I live in Granite Falls, NC--not too far from you. I regularly order frozen juice and frozen grapes from Midwest Wine Supplies, Minneapolis, MN for home delivery by UPS http://www.midwestsupplies.com/winemaking-ingredients/wine-recipe-kits/frozen-musts.html.
> 
> ...



Have you had good luck with the frozen grape buckets from Midwest? I'm looking at purchasing one or two buckets of the charles smith cab 2008.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 3, 2011)

there is a place in yadkinville that sells buckets of juice you can get on their mailing list and they will send you a list of what they'll be able to get it's called Link here>>> Carolina Wine Supply their address and stuff is as follows 
406 West Maple Street
Yadkinville, NC 27055
(336) 677-6831

Hope this helps you.


----------



## reefman (Jan 26, 2011)

Fred[/QUOTE]



budsweezy said:


> I've been making wine for 3 years now. I live in NC and have been buying fresh CA juice in PA... 10 hr drive. There must be some place in NC that sells fresh juice in the fall at least if not S. Amer. juice in the spring... but I can't find it. Keystone Homebrew Supply in Montgomeryville, PA has a great selection; I've bought Zinfandel, merlot, chianti, and brunello and have had great results... but 10 hrs. each way is hard to take. Any help?



I know it's only a couple hours closer than Montgomerville, PA, but you can get juice here: Forest Hill, Maryland

http://stores.harfordvineyard.com/-strse-template/index/Page.bok


----------



## reefman (Jan 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention I'm going to order a pail of Niagara Juice from Walker's Fruit Farm. Niagara is my wife's favorite, so I figured I should make her a batch, so she let's me continue the hobby


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got my pail of Niagara Juice from Walkers. Going to start my batch tonight if I can get out of work on time.

Has anyone else used their juice?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

WALKERS? Where's that at?


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

Walkers Fruit Farms and Wine Juice in Forestville, New York

http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/index.html

click on Pail Prices, or you can drive your tank truck up there and bring back a load.

My pail of Niagara came with yeast, yeast nutrient and instructions, and a nice reusable screw top 5 gallon container.

Mail:
2860 Route 39
Forestville, N.Y.14062 

Phone:
(716)679-1292

FAX:
(716)679-9113


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, just kidding. I was making weekly trips there this fall. Had excellent results up until the last batch that I'm having trouble with it clearing.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

Which of their juices have you used. Glad to hear you've been successful with their products. This is my second batch of wine, the first was a Summer Breeze kit, still in the carboy.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, Now I see.....Edinboro is only an hour and a half from Walkers. Must be nice! Shipping for a pail of juice to Maryland was $27.00! Almost as much as the juice itself. 

Harford Vinyard in Forrest Hills, MD (just 30 minutes away from me) is taking orders for Chilean juice. I'm going to try their Muscat this spring.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats great Doug you have a place close enought to get the Chilean juice. This will be my first time getting it. After hearing all the talk about it, I've been holding off getting anything else from Walkers to get the Chilean. Also keep in mind in the fall you'll be able to get the Italian and Californian juices cheaper than Walkers.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't even tasted my first batch yet, and I am already planning batches 4,5 and 6. I've got the bug! I'm also looking at an Ice Wine kit that just went on sale at the local home brew store.

So much time, so little wine


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

If you really like ice wine, next year get the juice when Walker have it. They are sold out of it now.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

That brings up a few questions. I don't know what I would do with 3 or 5 gallons of ice wine. As much as I like it, that much will last a long time.
Does it age well?
Will it improve with age, say 3 or more years?


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2011)

Speaking for myself. YES mine did get better with age


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

The ice wine will be your pride and joy to give out as gifts. Incidently add pectic enzyme to your Niagara before starting it.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

What does the Peptic Enzime do? 
The Walkers instruction don't mention it.
Of course they don't tell you to measure the SG either...which surprised me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

reefman said:


> What does the Peptic Enzime do?
> The Walkers instruction don't mention it.
> Of course they don't tell you to measure the SG either...which surprised me.



Well let me tell you a little story. I never used it before either with no issues. That is until my last buy on Dec. 2. Now I have 30 gallons of wine that I am trying to clear. Adding the pectic enzyme in the beginning before the yeast may have prevented the problem I am having now with a hazy wine. Believe me an ounce of prevention....

I am sure djrockinsteve and Wade will chime in here later tonight also with their thoughts.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought Peptic Enzyme last night, how much should I dose in 5 gallons of Walkers Niagara juice?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Were there directions on the bottle. Something like 1/2 teaspoon per gallon if its podwer. I just picked up some liquid from Presque Isle you only add a few drops per 5 gallons.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2011)

What does the label say?
Is it powder or liquid?

If powder 1/2tsp per gal


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> What does the label say?
> Is it powder or liquid?
> 
> If powder 1/2tsp per gal



no fair reading what I wrote and repeating it


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't read ityet. Will check tonight when I get home.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

It is powder...so I should follow directions on the bag?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

yes thats correct


----------



## reefman (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan,
Do I add the peptic enzyme and then wait 24 hours before pitching the yeast?
I'm going to start the batch tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes thats correct


----------



## reefman (Feb 13, 2011)

Dan,
Do you make any other changes to the instructions on your Niagara juice from Walkers?
All they supply in the juice is yeast and yeast nutrient. Nothing more about adding anything else, except if you back sweeten at the end.
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

That is all I ever added also. In the future I will always add pectic enzyme on day 1 with the k-meta.


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

*GINO PINTO's Chilean pricing*

If you are in the Jersey, Philly area stop here. They have some huge equipment as well. Here they also sell directly to Wineries. Ck out the PDF on equipment.

www.ginopinto.com 

View attachment 2011 Chilean RETAIL PRICE LIST CHILEAN GRAPES & JUICE.pdf


----------



## reefman (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks good Tom. The next time I go to New Jersey, I'll make sure I stop by their place. 
Harford Vinyard in Maryland runs a similar program, but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## reefman (Feb 24, 2011)

reefman said:


> Dan,
> Do I add the peptic enzyme and then wait 24 hours before pitching the yeast?
> I'm going to start the batch tomorrow.



Dan,
Did you ferment your Walkers Niagara juice to dry and then back sweenten with simple syrup?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

Reefman that is exactly what I do.


----------



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

Dan,
Just an update, my fermentation of the Walkers Niagara juice has slowed considerably, after only 6 days, and I'm going to rack it this weekend. Does that seem reasonably similar to your batches?
I added the peptic enzme as you suggested, and followed the Walkers instructions beyond that one change.
Just for some details, I fermented the 5 gallons of juice in a 6 gallon carboy, with an airlock, and I'm using a brewbelt.
I'll rack into a five gallon carboy , top up if necessary and reinstall the airlock. Directions say the secondary could take 3 to 6 months???
Did you experience this as well?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

Doug you should ferment in a container with access to air. Yeast need to breath and this way excess CO2 and sulfur odors can easily escape.

Yes your fermentation should finish up within a week normally. Good for using pectic enzyme. Rack to clear and rack again around 4-6 weeks. Then allow it to age.

We just sampled Dan's Diamond wine from Walker's and it was excellent.


----------



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

Was the 5 gallons of juice in a 6 gallon carboy with an airlock not the best or preferred method? Should I have used my 7.8 gallon plastic pail instead?
This was my first non-kit batch. The Walkers instructions were somewhat vague compared to "kit" instructions, they didn't even say to take hydrometer readings (which I did), which surprised me.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got my Walker's Niagara last night and plan on starting it today. I had a sample from someone that finished it sweet and added 2 cans of limeaid at the end... leaving the pulp intact. A-mazing!! It was a bit like a margarita. THAT is why I bought the Niagara juice in the first place!! Can't wait!

Debbie


----------



## reefman (Mar 21, 2011)

reefman said:


> Walkers instructions were somewhat vague compared to "kit" instructions, they didn't even say to take hydrometer readings (which I did), which surprised me.



Well, I broke my hydrometer yesterday. It was sitting in the bucket to clean with all my other stuff, and when I reached in for it, it was in two pieces.
...and the home brew store is closed today. 
Bummer. 
I think my Niagara is close to the ned of fermentation, after only 10 days, so I could use my fish tank hydrometer to get a reading I suppose.


----------

